# New Golf Rules to Make the Game Faster, Fairer, and Simpler



## sargentodiaz (Dec 15, 2018)

​  *Until 1983, I was an avid, almost driven, player, often playing 27 holes per day for 5 or 6 days per week. So, of course, I’m still interested in the game.*​  *It’s taken a long time, but the R&A and the USGA are finally changing the rules to make sense.*
​  *Here’s a brief explanation::*
​  “Stroke-and Distance” changed
​ Two-stroke penalty for relieve from a bunker.​  Players allowed to repair spike marks.​  No penalty for accidentally moving a ball on the green.
​  May keep the flagstick in the hole when putting.
​  No more replacing a club during a round.​  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Explanation* @ https://www.oann.com/golf-new-rules-meant-to-be-make-golf-faster-fairer-and-simpler/[/FONT]​


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 15, 2018)

We golf quite often...……...in our living room with our Wii Game!


----------

